# Greetings From Gondor



## metanurlar (3 mo ago)

hi, 
Betta fish are beautiful. 
*My tank is 1 month old*


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Gamegurl (4 mo ago)

Howdy, nice betta.


----------



## Hobbyist 4 Life (2 mo ago)

I don't like Black Bettas much, but nice fish. If it's blue, which I think it is, nice. It's just that, you are supposed to let your tank cycle, so I don't necessarily think this tank is going to be problem free in the next 5 weeks.


----------

